
Check the securityrating of your site - igama
https://www.securityrating.io/domain.html
======
igama
This is based on a Open Risk formula we are working on,
[https://github.com/binaryedge/ratemyip-
openframework](https://github.com/binaryedge/ratemyip-openframework).

